# welche breite



## alex_de_luxe (6. November 2002)

hallo

sagt mal, wie breit sind eigentlich eure Reifen, oder gibt es für verschiede fahrstile verschiedene breiten?

danke


----------



## echo freak (6. November 2002)

es geht halt so von 2.2 aufwärts bis ca 2.7!
ich fahr nen 2.2!
der fahrstil ist dabei nicht entscheident denn dafür gibt es ja noch den luftdruck!
je nach dem wie mans lieber hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. November 2002)

echt du fährst 2.2? das maß kenn ich gar nicht ich kenn bloß 1.9, 1.95, 2.1, 2.3, 2.5, 2.7, 3.0 
Persönlich fahr ich 2.3. mache nehmen für vorn nen dünneren 2.1 wegen gewicht etc. kommt auch immer darauf an was man reinkriegt und von welcher firma.
z.B. ist der Tioga DH Factory 2.1 so fett wie mein Continental Vertical Pro 2.3, aber das maß beschreibt halt das Luftvolumen...

Also 2.3 ist ein gutes Mittelmaß zumindest für hinten bei 26"


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. November 2002)

also ich hab hinten nen 2.4 kennste wohl auch noch nich


----------



## Trialmatze (7. November 2002)

Ich fahre vorn und hinten den Michelin Hot S 2.1...


----------



## biketrialer (7. November 2002)

ich fahr vorn nen mythos 1,9 und hinten nen geax 2,25


----------



## Dominik (7. November 2002)

vorne Michelin HotS 2,1 ; hinten Michelin C24 2,2 - is echt der geilste Reifen, kannst unter einem Bar fahren!!!!!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> *ich fahr vorn nen mythos 1,9 und hinten nen geax 2,25 *



hi,

wie ist denn der sturdy? wo kaufst du denn? und wieviel kostet der?


----------



## billi (7. November 2002)

ehmm , der hot s is zwar als 2.1 angegeben , aber der is doch breiter oder nich ?

es giebt so ziemlich alle reifenbreiten , auch 2,6 un so , aber die breite im einbau nachher kann auch von 2,1 er reifen zu 2,1 er reifen variieren


----------



## Trialmatze (7. November 2002)

Da geb ich dir recht Billi, aber bedenke bitte, dass die 2.1" das Luftvolumen des Reifens angeben. Die Breite und Höhe des Reifens ist variabel, aber 2.1 ist 2.1, wenn man das Luftvolumen in Betracht zieht.

MATZE


----------



## echo freak (7. November 2002)

du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen das der vertical von conti das gleiche luft volumen hat wie der fat albert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charek F (7. November 2002)

Hi leute!! welchen luftdruck fahrt ihr denn eigentlich soo???
ne ne war nur en scherz zwischen durch!!! also bitte bitte bitte NICHT antworten!!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (7. November 2002)

habe ja nur gefragt.........


----------



## Rattatatam (7. November 2002)

2.35 fat albert..


----------



## billi (7. November 2002)

wie kann eine längenangabe (ZOLL) n volumen angeben ??


----------



## m.k. (8. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *wie kann eine längenangabe (ZOLL) n volumen angeben ?? *



Ganz einfach, wenn alle anderen Geometrieparameter fest vorgegeben sind, ist das Volumen durch den einzigen freien Parameter eindeutig definiert.
Die Geometrie eines Reifens stellt einen Torus dar. 
Das Volumen bestimmt sich durch den grossen Radius R (also die 26"/2 + epsilon -- ich habe momentan keine Ahnung, worauf sich die 26" beziehen, deswegen das epsilon).
Und den kleinen Radius r(also die Reifenbreite/2 ).
Das Volumen ist dann V=2*PI^2*R*r^2
Da R festgelegt ist, ist das Volumen durch den Parameter r eindeutig definiert.

Matthias


----------



## billi (8. November 2002)

aso , na dann , aber die 26" ist der innendurchmesser des reifens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (8. November 2002)

aber ...

wenn 2 werte des volumens FEST vorgegeben sind , und mann nur noch die zoll angiebt , müssten doch alle 2,1 zoll reifen gleich sein , oder nich ?


----------



## Jerry (8. November 2002)

Da kommt es ja dann auf die Profile an. 

Jerry


----------



## Reini (8. November 2002)

@Dominik
Von wo hast du den C24 ?
Kaprun ?


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. November 2002)

Hoi wir ham ja nochn C24 in gutem zustand rumliegen...

Ich fahre hinten und vorne 2.1 bisher... aber ich bin schon immer am überlegen vorne 1.9...


Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (8. November 2002)

@ Ronny

Was denn für einen 1.9er?


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. November 2002)

Tcha... das währe dann die 2te frage... denn der grip vom jetzigen panaracer is scho goil!


----------



## Dominik (8. November 2002)

@Reini: Nix Kaprun! einfach beim Händler bestellt; hab ihn in schwarz, wobei es ja den C24 auch in rot und in braun gibt, aber in Österreich und Deutschland glaub ich kriegst halt nur den schwarzen; dieser is von der Gummimischung her ca. so wie der HotS in rot - also Grip ohne Ende!!


----------



## echo freak (9. November 2002)

@reini 
ich hab den reifen (c24 in rot) aus praloup (weldjugentspiele) mit ner trial mischung!


----------



## bikemax (12. November 2002)

ich fahr vorne den feddsten dens jibbet aber des is fuer euch felgenbremser ja egal.


sorry fuer den unqualifizierten beitrag. (ich sollte keine ausfluege ins trial forum mehr machen)


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. November 2002)

Toll! Kriegst n Orden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (12. November 2002)

@dominik
der C24 is aber wesentlich weicher als der HOTS! Den C24 gibts auch in braun?? das is ja verrückt.


----------



## bikemax (13. November 2002)

ich denke mal fuer trial musste nen fetter hinterreifen schon spass bringen, den kann man dann ja mit unter einem bar fahren. also so breit wie moeglich wuerd ich mir da reinpacken, aber ist bei den meisten trial rahmen wahrscheinlich nur 2.7 oder so.


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. November 2002)

So Breit wie möglich sagen nur die die von Trial nichtso die Ahnung haben oder irgendwelche fahrfehler damit ausbügeln wollen... Denk mal nur an das Gewicht von vielecht 1,5kg boah soviel wiegt mein ganzes Hinterrad nichtmal 

Ronny


----------



## alex_de_luxe (17. November 2002)

Wie wird der El Gato von IRC bewertet?


----------



## Dominik (18. November 2002)

@biketrialer: kann sein das der C24 ein bisschen weicher is, merkst aber beim fahrn net! braun......meinte so ein endhässliches dunkelrot was mit der Zeit immer mehr zu braun tendiert!!


----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2002)

also ich fahr den C24 jetz grad und find der is um einiges weicher als der HOT S, den hatte ich vorher drauf... merk ich beim fahren schon, dass der C24 weicher is..


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. November 2002)

Uuuupps da fällt mir ja glatt wieder ein das ich ja gucken wollt die der Zustand noch ist...

naja zu spät

Tschuldige...

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2002)




----------



## Reini (18. November 2002)

Ich fahr noch immer den Maxxis High Roller 2.5, der laut bike sehr schei$$e sein soll  
kann sein das ich das schon mal geschrieben habe 

Luftdruck sag ich euch morgen, will jetzt nicht zum Rad runter gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2002)

herrlich diese smilies


----------



## ey-le-an (19. November 2002)

wenn die felge breiter ist, kann ein 2.25er reifen schon mal wie ein fetterer 2.5er rüberkommen, ist klar.
ich habe hinten den echo supa trial 26*2,5 auf alex dx32 gelocht. bin sehr zufrieden. hat gut grip. luftdruck: jenachdem von 2-3 bar.


----------



## biketrialer (19. November 2002)

bene du armer......... 
toto


----------



## Reini (19. November 2002)

so
VR: 1.5 bar

HR: 1.3

bei >90 kg Kampfgewicht


----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Reini _
> *Ich fahr noch immer den Maxxis High Roller 2.5, der laut bike sehr schei$$e sein soll
> kann sein das ich das schon mal geschrieben habe
> 
> Luftdruck sag ich euch morgen, will jetzt nicht zum Rad runter gehen *



wieviel wiegt der denn?


----------



## ey-le-an (19. November 2002)

@toto
was heißt hier du armer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. November 2002)

warum hast denn "so viel" luft im echo? (nein, das ist nicht wertend!)


----------



## biketrialer (19. November 2002)

@eylan: ich war gestern und heut bei den naturtrialspots die schwimmen ja fast weg vor lauter wasser.....ich werde absofort wieder jeden tag paletten im hof fahren bzw wenns regnet in der halle............solange bis es wieder sommer wird! basta
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (19. November 2002)

zum thema "luft im echo":
na weil ich immer irgendwie schei$e auf die kanten bolze und ich keinen bock mehr auf snakebytes habe, dauernd reifen flicken usw.
@toto + @spacko
wochenende citytrial frankfurt??? jeder andere trialer ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Reini (19. November 2002)

tt²:

maxxis.com sagt 1242 gramm


----------



## biketrialer (19. November 2002)

@eylean: ne kein bock auf citytrial, ich werd mich ins felsenmeer aufmachen sa und so wenns net regnet.......wenns regnet palettentrial at home
toto


----------



## ey-le-an (19. November 2002)

@toto 
evtl kommen max u. ich auch mit; mal tel oder übers board. bis wochenende ist ja noch zeit.


----------



## bikemax (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *So Breit wie möglich sagen nur die die von Trial nichtso die Ahnung haben oder irgendwelche fahrfehler damit ausbügeln wollen... Denk mal nur an das Gewicht von vielecht 1,5kg boah soviel wiegt mein ganzes Hinterrad nichtmal
> 
> Ronny *



jaja, komm runter, ich wollte dich ja net angreifen, jedem das seine....
wenn du des ma gefahren bist, weisste warum, das is fahrfeeling pur! is schon klar dass der spass fuer ernsthaften trial quatsch is.

also: chill!


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. November 2002)

kein Komentar!


----------



## Reini (20. November 2002)

der vorteil IMHO an den DH dingen sind:
1. Wenig Luftdruck, mehr Grip

2. Durch wenig Luftdruck, ist das landen nach Drops etwas sanfter


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. November 2002)

Also ich hab ne 99,9% ige Lösung gegen Snakebytes, die euch sicher nicht gefallen wird!
Ich hab nen aufgeschnittenen Reifen extra zwischen Felge und Schlauch gepackt. Wiegt zwar mehr hält aber bombenfest!
Seit dem nie wieder nen Platten gehabt, also seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren.

Jaja ich weiß schon was kommt...

ABER ES HÄLT UND HÄLT UND HÄLT....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (20. November 2002)

Welcher 20Zoll Hinterreifen ist empfehlenswert?

alex


----------



## echo freak (20. November 2002)

die monty sind glaub ich empfelenswert! naja wenn da nicht dieser hals abschneidende preis wäre! die neuen echo kann ich leider nicht bewerten da ich sie noch nicht gesehen und gefahren bin aber ich denke mal die sind ganz gut!


----------

